# IXOS RCA's CHEAP



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Not mine, but a great deal.

IXOS GTI RCA800 Gamma Geometry *High End Braided RCA* 6.5 meters | eBay


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd be all over these if they were 5 meter (16' 3") lengths.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, pretty good deal. Isn't that member Mic?


----------

